# Best place online to look for a Traeger



## sloweredcivic (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have a MES 30 right now and since the accident where the door fell off I just can't get it sealed enough and its just letting all the smoke out, So I think I have my wife talked into a new Traeger.

The only problem is the one place with them in town seems really expensive. So I was wondering where online is the best or cheapest place to get a nice Traeger (I don't want a refurbished one or something like that)??

I am thinking that the lil' Tex is about the right size unit for me, any input or advice is well aprreciated on a investment of this size!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/traeger-industries-inc-lil-tex-bbq070


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 7, 2010)

eBay. I found the JR for $299 including S&H. Saves me around $125 if I were to buy it locally.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 8, 2010)

I looked on Ebay they didn't have any of the lil' tex models just the juniors, Maybe I should go with a junior and if I enjoy it as much as I think I will sell that and upgrade!


----------



## matts (Jul 8, 2010)

Where you from.  There is a good deal on a Traeger in our craigs list


----------



## wingman (Jul 8, 2010)

Call your local Costco if you have one. They have been getting them in for short periods. They had the Texas model for $799 new w 180 degree thermostat which is the best price I have seen. Second best price is this guy in Idaho he sold a couple buddies of mine pits for $899 no tax free shipping. I have no idea on the Lil TeX price.

http://www.bbqpitsupply.com/

You will have to call them to get pricing. They might still have a web form where you fill out the request and they immediately email you the price list. Hope this helps.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks I actually just came accross that website, I think that is what I am going to do. They want 799 shipped for the Lil' Tex Elite, with a cover, injector, extra rack, 4 year warranty and a bag of pellets. They want 399 for the Junior and another 99 for the digital controller and I think it only comes with the cover for free.....

If there were a costco around here that would be great deal also....


----------



## wingman (Jul 8, 2010)

Slowerredcivic...

Just a recomendation... I know a couple folks who wish they would have spent the additional $100-$150 and upgraded to the Texas.  It comes down to affordability though. I own the Texas and ended up buying the now $90 rack to get additional cooking ability. It's nice to have extra grate space when you want to put on some ABt's or Fatty's at the tail end of a smoking a couple butts etc.

Iether way the Traegers do a fine job as smokers and they are simply effortless. Because of this you will tend to use it more.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the recomendation, I started with a budget of 600, I am having trouble showing the value for the extra 200 already for the lil tex elite.... It's becoming frustrating since she doesn't seem to understand why I want the bigger one, But oh well. Some times its easier to ask for foregiveness then permission!! LOL


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

I think we have all the different models listed in the product pages and you can use them for comparisons between models.


----------



## wingman (Jul 8, 2010)

sloweredcivic said:


> Some times its easier to ask for foregiveness then permission!! LOL


Oh... So true! LOL


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I bit the bullet today and went all out... I ordered the lil' Tex elite, 4 bags of pellets (hickory, cherry, onion, and garlic) It comes with a cover, injector, cook book, beer can chicken cooker, and shipping for 840.00

Then I had to make a trip out of town anyway today so I stocked up at Sam's 2 boston butts, 2 briskets, 3 racks of baby backs, 3 racks of spare's and some whole chickens!

Now I just need to invest in some nice thermometers.......


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats on the decision!! Don't forget batteries for the camera too


----------



## wingman (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new pellet pooper! After you try the Traeger pellets, order a bag of hickory pellets from BBQrs Delight. These pellets I find to be far better in flavor then the Traeger pellets.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 20, 2010)

I have read that but since the Traeger is coming truck freight it didn't cost me anymore on shipping to get the get the extra bags! I would like to find a retailer to get the bbq'ers delight pellets so shipping wouldn't be so bad......

 


Wingman said:


> Congrats on the new pellet pooper! After you try the Traeger pellets, order a bag of hickory pellets from BBQrs Delight. These pellets I find to be far better in flavor then the Traeger pellets.


----------



## wingman (Jul 20, 2010)

Sloweredcivic, 

What I did is contacted local delealers and found one willing to bring them here. I called BBQrs Delight and talked to Candy. She sent me a price list for dealers. THere is a price break on pellets by the Pallet and half pallet. Once my dealer saw the prices he was all over it. The first shipment should be coming soon. You will smell a diference on startup of your cooker. They are great Pellets.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 20, 2010)

that would probably work, though I dunno how much they will want to work with me since I ordered online..... I just couldn't rationalize the price difference, they wanted 850 for just the grill and sales tax on top of that.......


----------



## martyboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey man,

Go to ACE Hardware. I got my treager for 400 bucks. I just did a brisket that was to die for! The treager is by far the best thing out there for no hassle great bbq. I use it for briskets, butts, shoulders and ribs. I've owned just about every grill there is to own gas and charcoal and let me tell you, this is it. Now for burgers dogs and even chicken, I would not use the treager. For those I dust off the old weber kettle. Actually, the weber kettle is probably the best grill ever invented. You can even smoke on a weber if you don't mind a little hard work. Anyway, go to ACE for the treager

martyboy


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah ACE has the Junior for 400, I wanted the lil Tex elite with the digi t-stat.... Thanks though!


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 31, 2010)

Well it finally got here!!! Smoked some chcikens last night did a brisket this afternoon and now finishing some burnt ends and a boston butt!!


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have a MES 30 right now and since the accident where the door fell off I just can't get it sealed enough and its just letting all the smoke out, So I think I have my wife talked into a new Traeger.

The only problem is the one place with them in town seems really expensive. So I was wondering where online is the best or cheapest place to get a nice Traeger (I don't want a refurbished one or something like that)??

I am thinking that the lil' Tex is about the right size unit for me, any input or advice is well aprreciated on a investment of this size!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/traeger-industries-inc-lil-tex-bbq070


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 7, 2010)

eBay. I found the JR for $299 including S&H. Saves me around $125 if I were to buy it locally.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 8, 2010)

I looked on Ebay they didn't have any of the lil' tex models just the juniors, Maybe I should go with a junior and if I enjoy it as much as I think I will sell that and upgrade!


----------



## matts (Jul 8, 2010)

Where you from.  There is a good deal on a Traeger in our craigs list


----------



## wingman (Jul 8, 2010)

Call your local Costco if you have one. They have been getting them in for short periods. They had the Texas model for $799 new w 180 degree thermostat which is the best price I have seen. Second best price is this guy in Idaho he sold a couple buddies of mine pits for $899 no tax free shipping. I have no idea on the Lil TeX price.

http://www.bbqpitsupply.com/

You will have to call them to get pricing. They might still have a web form where you fill out the request and they immediately email you the price list. Hope this helps.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks I actually just came accross that website, I think that is what I am going to do. They want 799 shipped for the Lil' Tex Elite, with a cover, injector, extra rack, 4 year warranty and a bag of pellets. They want 399 for the Junior and another 99 for the digital controller and I think it only comes with the cover for free.....

If there were a costco around here that would be great deal also....


----------



## wingman (Jul 8, 2010)

Slowerredcivic...

Just a recomendation... I know a couple folks who wish they would have spent the additional $100-$150 and upgraded to the Texas.  It comes down to affordability though. I own the Texas and ended up buying the now $90 rack to get additional cooking ability. It's nice to have extra grate space when you want to put on some ABt's or Fatty's at the tail end of a smoking a couple butts etc.

Iether way the Traegers do a fine job as smokers and they are simply effortless. Because of this you will tend to use it more.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the recomendation, I started with a budget of 600, I am having trouble showing the value for the extra 200 already for the lil tex elite.... It's becoming frustrating since she doesn't seem to understand why I want the bigger one, But oh well. Some times its easier to ask for foregiveness then permission!! LOL


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

I think we have all the different models listed in the product pages and you can use them for comparisons between models.


----------



## wingman (Jul 8, 2010)

sloweredcivic said:


> Some times its easier to ask for foregiveness then permission!! LOL


Oh... So true! LOL


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I bit the bullet today and went all out... I ordered the lil' Tex elite, 4 bags of pellets (hickory, cherry, onion, and garlic) It comes with a cover, injector, cook book, beer can chicken cooker, and shipping for 840.00

Then I had to make a trip out of town anyway today so I stocked up at Sam's 2 boston butts, 2 briskets, 3 racks of baby backs, 3 racks of spare's and some whole chickens!

Now I just need to invest in some nice thermometers.......


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats on the decision!! Don't forget batteries for the camera too


----------



## wingman (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new pellet pooper! After you try the Traeger pellets, order a bag of hickory pellets from BBQrs Delight. These pellets I find to be far better in flavor then the Traeger pellets.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 20, 2010)

I have read that but since the Traeger is coming truck freight it didn't cost me anymore on shipping to get the get the extra bags! I would like to find a retailer to get the bbq'ers delight pellets so shipping wouldn't be so bad......

 


Wingman said:


> Congrats on the new pellet pooper! After you try the Traeger pellets, order a bag of hickory pellets from BBQrs Delight. These pellets I find to be far better in flavor then the Traeger pellets.


----------



## wingman (Jul 20, 2010)

Sloweredcivic, 

What I did is contacted local delealers and found one willing to bring them here. I called BBQrs Delight and talked to Candy. She sent me a price list for dealers. THere is a price break on pellets by the Pallet and half pallet. Once my dealer saw the prices he was all over it. The first shipment should be coming soon. You will smell a diference on startup of your cooker. They are great Pellets.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 20, 2010)

that would probably work, though I dunno how much they will want to work with me since I ordered online..... I just couldn't rationalize the price difference, they wanted 850 for just the grill and sales tax on top of that.......


----------



## martyboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey man,

Go to ACE Hardware. I got my treager for 400 bucks. I just did a brisket that was to die for! The treager is by far the best thing out there for no hassle great bbq. I use it for briskets, butts, shoulders and ribs. I've owned just about every grill there is to own gas and charcoal and let me tell you, this is it. Now for burgers dogs and even chicken, I would not use the treager. For those I dust off the old weber kettle. Actually, the weber kettle is probably the best grill ever invented. You can even smoke on a weber if you don't mind a little hard work. Anyway, go to ACE for the treager

martyboy


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah ACE has the Junior for 400, I wanted the lil Tex elite with the digi t-stat.... Thanks though!


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 31, 2010)

Well it finally got here!!! Smoked some chcikens last night did a brisket this afternoon and now finishing some burnt ends and a boston butt!!


----------

